# Aerocycle at auction



## cds2323

Looks like this Aerocycle sold at auction today for $9400. Lots of other good bikes at this auction in Plymouth, Indiana. Anyone from the CABE attend?


----------



## cds2323

Having trouble posting a link to the auction. It was today. It's on Auctionzip, in Plymouth, Indiana. The John Bockman estate by Hall's Auction Co.


----------



## dave the wave

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2255676&category=0&zip=&kwd=


----------



## bikewhorder

That would definitely be a keeper if I owned it.  Seems like a solid investment at that price.


----------



## cds2323

Thanks for the link. My phone is really acting up today, barely let me load photos. Timed out trying to post link. 
Anyway, if you go to the link you can view the auction listing which has another link to the online catalog which has the prices sold for.


----------



## Nickinator

I went and can confirm it sold for 9400

Nick.


----------



## dave the wave

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=87451


----------



## Freqman1

Pretty strong coin for that bike. Just curious if the paint was all original or if the red was painted over original silver? V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983

Couple nice diamond frame bikes there too.


----------



## rlhender

I was there and the aero was a repaint, I went to buy it but after Seeing that it was not original paint I stopped at 6700.  Also stopped at $3700 on a 20" whizzer. Lots of cool stuff to look at. I even saw someone from Cali. You know who you are. Lol

Rick


----------



## petritl

Also stopped at $3700 on a 20" whizzer. Lots of cool stuff to look at.


----------



## Sped Man

Someone definitely overpaid for a badly repainted Schwinn Aerocycle.  Talk about getting carried away at an auction. His wife won't be speaking to him for a while  There again he might be happy instead of married


----------



## petritl

More pictures from the sale


----------



## catfish

So did anyone find out who had owned all these bikes?


----------



## bikewhorder

catfish said:


> So did anyone find out who had owned all these bikes?




http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=2255676


----------



## cds2323

catfish said:


> So did anyone find out who had owned all these bikes?




Post #2, the estate of John Bockman. There are some details about him in the original listing on Auctionzip. 

Had planned on going but was unable to get away. Knew there'd be lots of parts not listed.

Edit: I type too slow.


----------



## GTs58

Boy, what a shed full. Did John Bockman have some kind of hoarding disorder?


----------



## dfa242

GTs58 said:


> ...Did John Bockman have some kind of hoarding disorder?




I'm thinking most of us kinda' do, to some degree or another.


----------



## bikewhorder

*Hey!*



dfa242 said:


> I'm thinking most of us kinda' do, to some degree or another.




Speak for yourself sir.


----------



## Freqman1

rlhender said:


> I was there and the aero was a repaint, I went to buy it but after Seeing that it was not original paint I stopped at 6700.  Also stopped at $3700 on a 20" whizzer. Lots of cool stuff to look at. I even saw someone from Cali. You know who you are. Lol
> 
> Rick




I'm assuming $9400 was the hammer price not including buyers premium/tax? If so that probably turned out to be about $11500 or a little better which I think is way over the money. If you do a pro resto on it you're in for close to $14K! V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent

Sped Man said:


> Someone definitely overpaid for a badly repainted Schwinn Aerocycle.  Talk about getting carried away at an auction. His wife won't be speaking to him for a while  There again he might be happy instead of married





It looks like several people got carried away at this auction. If you look at the prices of some of the others that sold.
JKent


----------



## petritl

Freqman1 said:


> I'm assuming $9400 was the hammer price not including buyers premium/tax? If so that probably turned out to be about $11500 or a little better which I think is way over the money. If you do a pro resto on it you're in for close to $14K! V/r Shawn




Terms of sale were pretty decent.
In person bidding had a 3% buyers premium but using cash provided a 3% discount.


----------



## rlhender

After seeing what all the Schwinn bikes  were bringing I have decided to stop listing them on Ebay... better money at the auction  lol

I think I got the best deal Lil Tiger for $35.00, we also ended up getting all the nice metal signs that were there

Rick


----------



## scrubbinrims

Sure, it's a lot of money for a partial repaint, but its all there and at least a couple guys thought it might be there only opportunity to own this top shelf bike.
I probably will never be a player at this price point for this bike, but I am actually glad to see the commitment for the best bikes in our hobby.
I wonder if the previous owner was a scrapper or owned a recycling center...a lot of chaff, but that's an impressive quantity.
Chris


----------



## cyclingday

The red leather Troxel was a huge point of interest for me on that bike.
 I made an offer of $1,500 to a proxy bidder just for the saddle, making it a little easier to pad the maximum bid that he was willing to go.
 But, it still went way over that mark.


----------



## kccomet

ok how come no one told me about this auction. after looking at the hammer prices, it looks like most stuff brought some pretty strong money. saw something about 18 percent buyers premium, maybe that was for phone bidders. i hate when we on the cabe second guess what some one paid for something and we air it out in these posts. i know i have paid some more than stupid money for a bike i wanted, guess im glad some of you dont know what i paid. im not callin anybody out, hell i agree with you. just sayin i see this quite a bit on here, these bikes and parts are really not worth the money that most some of us pay for them. its not so much this post, but others maybe a bike off of ebay. what a piece of poop, this was wrong, that was wrong. i think its great for those in the know to educate a potential buyer before the purchase. after let him down a little easier, sure you can school the buyer but not in a what an idiot to buy this bike. again this rant... ok too much coffee is not so much intended for this post, but many of the others. im getting off my soap box now. on a lighter note, who bought the elmore racer, i would like to buy it


----------



## bikecrazy

I'm sure we will be seeing some of this stuff pop up at Ann Arbor in the Spring. What a collection!


----------



## Nickinator

the 18% was only for online bidding. I took home quite a few bikes including the skylark, autocycle, raycycle and a few other middleweights. 

Nick.


----------



## cyclingday

Aerocycles are 10 grand all day long, and this one was a nice semi complete one. It had a post war crankset on it, missing Pope style bars and pancake horn, but other than that, it was all there.
 Like I said in my previous post, the red leather Troxel, was a nugget of gold.
 Not a bad buy, but just more than most of us thought it would go for.
I think we were all hoping that this one was going to sneak by and that a smokin deal could be had, but in this day and age, not much sneaks by without the bloodhounds sniffing it out.
To whoever bought the bike, If you want to recoup some of your investment, my offer on the saddle stands. I'll even throw in a super nice pan type Troxel as a replacement.


----------



## rideahiggins

*John Bockman Auction*

From the auction listing.
John Bockman was a collector of many things from bicycles and cars to yard sticks and Hot Wheels.  He went to lots of garage sales, flea markets and swap meets looking for that next treasure piece but what he really enjoyed was the friends he made along the way.  He went to Hershey Pennsylvania and to the Indianapolis swap meet many times with his wife. Occasionally they would stay in a hotel but often they would camp in his truck bed always making sure to leave room for the bikes he might get.  He was a charter member of Hoosier Old Wheels and made lifelong friends from H.O.W.  John liked to collect many things but didn't like to sell much.  When his family would ask him what he was going to do with all his stuff.


----------



## slick

The only deal i saw was the roadmaster cycle truck with basket for $300. Basket alone is worth that. The Skylark is pretty much a parts bike needing a lot of metal work. Frame is toast, seatpost has a kink also halfway up. The front fender i need but its rough too.


----------



## buickmike

Yes I was at auction and I probably overpaid for something I wanted but I would like to know what is answer was to his family-so I can tell my family cause they are starting to ask me the same thing.


----------



## bike

*"Better than*



buickmike said:


> Yes I was at auction and I probably overpaid for something I wanted but I would like to know what is answer was to his family-so I can tell my family cause they are starting to ask me the same thing.




going to the bar"

Why did that funky corvette go 1100+???


----------



## Nickinator

it was a 5-speed and we bid up to 1,050 on it but we didn't get it.

Nick/Darcie.



bike said:


> going to the bar"
> 
> Why did that funky corvette go 1100+???


----------



## Bri-In-RI

bike said:


> going to the bar"
> 
> Why did that funky corvette go 1100+???




It's a 1 year only Corvette that has the shifter brazed to the frame. They usually bring a premium, but not _that_ much of a premium.

Kind of sad/shocking that when you sort the auction listings that a bicycle brought in 2 grand more than a decent Cadillac


----------



## bike

*blows my*



Nickinator said:


> it was a 5-speed and we bid up to 1,050 on it but we didn't get it.
> 
> Nick/Darcie.




mind...


----------



## Bri-In-RI

Nickinator said:


> it was a 5-speed and we bid up to 1,050 on it but we didn't get it.
> 
> Nick/Darcie.




I have a black one at my house that belongs to a friend, I can give you his info if you are in the market for a 5-speed.
-Brian


----------



## GTs58

Bri-In-RI said:


> It's a 1 year only Corvette that has the shifter brazed to the frame. They usually bring a premium, but not _that_ much of a premium.
> 
> Kind of sad/shocking that when you sort the auction listings that a bicycle brought in 2 grand more than a decent Cadillac





That Corvette 5 is a beat up mess and worth three hundred on a good day. That model was available for less than 18 months, the last half of 1961 thru 1962. This one looks like a first production 1961 model with the wrong derailleur and missing some parts. A very nice complete original will bring what this mess sold for. I've paid $300 each for two that were in much better shape and equipped with the correct parts.


----------



## tanksalot

I have a good original condition 5 Speed Corvette in Black if there's any interest I will get a photo of it.. 







Nickinator said:


> it was a 5-speed and we bid up to 1,050 on it but we didn't get it.
> 
> Nick/Darcie.


----------



## GTs58

tanksalot said:


> I have a good original condition 5 Speed Corvette in Black if there's any interest I will get a photo of it..





I sure would like to see some pics and get the serial number. Was yours ever entered on the Corvette 5 registry?


----------



## dave the wave

*corvette 5-speed*

here's mine ser.num.A22  which puts it Jan.19 paid $300 for it. but now i will take $$$$$$


----------



## GTs58

Thanks for posting your Corvette Dave! I take it there are no other serial numbers stamped, I can't see any in your picture.  That's good reason for a $$$$$.$$ sell price.


----------



## Balloonatic

*Aero Cycle*

I know it's a rare bike and very desirable among collectors, but I was flabbergasted to see it hit $9400. I was thinking a high result would be $6000-6500. I was bidding on the net and dropped out at $5K. There was an 18% premium there for CC, and 15% for cash. I'm sure there was some bidder premium if you were at the live auction, yes? Does anyone know how much that was? Just goes to show that at least two people really wanted that bike. 

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*None*



Balloonatic said:


> I know it's a rare bike and very desirable among collectors, but I was flabbergasted to see it hit $9400. I was thinking a high result would be $6000-6500. I was bidding on the net and dropped out at $5K. There was an 18% premium there for CC, and 15% for cash. I'm sure there was some bidder premium if you were at the live auction, yes? Does anyone know how much that was? Just goes to show that at least two people really wanted that bike.
> 
> Balloonatic O-O




No tax or buyers premium at the auction


----------



## rideahiggins

Balloonatic said:


> I know it's a rare bike and very desirable among collectors, but I was flabbergasted to see it hit $9400. I was thinking a high result would be $6000-6500. I was bidding on the net and dropped out at $5K. There was an 18% premium there for CC, and 15% for cash. I'm sure there was some bidder premium if you were at the live auction, yes? Does anyone know how much that was? Just goes to show that at least two people really wanted that bike.
> 
> Balloonatic O-O




3% fee for credit card and 3% discount for cash.


----------



## Freqman1

Even if you paid cash and got the 3% that is still $9118 which is still way over the money in my book. On a side note I'm surprised no one mentioned this auction here on teh CABE. Tad had sent me the link a couple of weeks ago and we were sure someone would post it. Was everyone hoping this would just stay under the radar? V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent

I thought that was the silent code of honor around here????
People have been bashed for posting things like this beforehand. 
JKent


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

Freqman1 said:


> Even if you paid cash and got the 3% that is still $9118 which is still way over the money in my book. On a side note I'm surprised no one mentioned this auction here on teh CABE. Tad had sent me the link a couple of weeks ago and we were sure someone would post it. Was everyone hoping this would just stay under the radar? V/r Shawn




9400.00 3% added if not paying by cash


----------



## bike

*Yes!*



jkent said:


> I thought that was the silent code of honor around here????
> People have been bashed for posting things like this beforehand.
> JKent




BUT... when I kick please list mine here BEFORE...

This is a mark of a lame auctioneer...
His picture system was terrible - proibid made it - more item there it seemed too.
Bad auctioneers = bargains for buyers! I wish I got that roadmaster cycle truck- what a deal


----------



## petritl

bike said:


> BUT... when I kick please list mine here BEFORE...
> 
> This is a mark of a lame auctioneer...
> His picture system was terrible - proibid made it - more item there it seemed too.
> Bad auctioneers = bargains for buyers! I wish I got that roadmaster cycle truck- what a deal



There was a lot of neat stuff there. It seemed to me the auctioneer wasn't accustomed to a large auction like this.

I would keep an eye on eBay....lots of NOS Schwinn carriers (6 and 9 hole), and accessories were sold. To move things along they were putting items in sometimes unrelated groups and then adding to the pile to draw a bid.

I ended up with the battery tube when I won the NOS BiKaps


----------



## bike

*Years ago rex little bicycle aution*



petritl said:


> There was a lot of neat stuff there. It seemed to me the auctioneer wasn't accustomed to a large auction like this.
> 
> I would keep an eye on eBay....lots of NOS Schwinn carriers (6 and 9 hole), and accessories were sold. To move things along they were putting items in sometimes unrelated groups and then adding to the pile to draw a bid.
> 
> I ended up with the battery tube when I won the NOS BiKaps




STARTED as a disaster- then they decided to put 2 rings (auctioneers) on - there were only about 3 real buyers- could not hear what the auctioneer was saying I wanted to bid 1500 on a twinflex with a whizzer but stopped bidding when I had no idea where the bid was-- sold for 950  -blood bath. I had 10k left AFTER the auction told Rex I would go to his house and pay MORE than auction prices- he said he would have another auction- what can a guy do?


----------



## Freqman1

prewarbikes4sale said:


> 9400.00 3% added if not paying by cash




Sorry I misunderstood. Did you buy the bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims

I don't look at auctions outside of 250 miles that I can't travel too, because if it something I really want, I need to be there live.
Besides, it takes a lot of time for generic searches with all the different head badges out there.
I have a few exceptions though like "colson bicycle."
I never saw this auction and if I had, I wouldn't make an announcement on the CABE whether I wanted something or not and I appreciate those that have the same consideration in my backyard.
Chris


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*no*



Freqman1 said:


> Sorry I misunderstood. Did you buy the bike? V/r Shawn




No I did not. It was a nice bike but painted.


----------



## Nickinator

Nickinator said:


> it was a 5-speed and we bid up to 1,050 on it but we didn't get it.
> 
> Nick/Darcie.




FYI- This was a ridiculous price. My original thought was to bid up to $400, although it was decent and red (the best color IMHO);  I bid it up because my competition had bid us up on pretty much everything we bid on, seemed like he was only bidding on what we bid on, so I figured one good turn deserved another.  Of course if it had backfired, I wouldn't have been real happy 

Darcie


----------



## walter branche

*disgusting*

bidding up because someone was working you , and you complain about parting bikes , what a screwed up world , walter branche ,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Bump


----------



## Nickinator

walter branche said:


> bidding up because someone was working you , and you complain about parting bikes , what a screwed up world , walter branche ,




You missed the salient point there Walter, it had nothing to do with buying bikes, parting bikes, selling bikes, whatsoever with bikes. He was being obnoxious and bidding us up intentionally, and he just needed to knock it off. And after that he did. Didn't really rise to a" screwed up world" kind of situation. Just annoying. Like a lot of things in life. 

Darcie


----------



## Waterland

Regarding the Aerocycle, even it is a partial repaint, how often do you see these come to market?  I think $9400 is pretty much going rate for one of those, there isn't really much to be done to that bike; you could probably even bring out the original paint if you were careful.  If I had unlimited funds, I'd pay $9400 for an unrestored Aerocycle any day.

Nick, I saw some of your other hauls from the auction, some really great stuff you got there.  Any plans to sell the Skylark?


----------



## Nickinator

Waterland;395820
Nick said:
			
		

> This Skylark is definitely a parts bike!
> 
> Darcie


----------



## Freqman1

Waterland said:


> Regarding the Aerocycle, even it is a partial repaint, how often do you see these come to market?  I think $9400 is pretty much going rate for one of those, there isn't really much to be done to that bike; you could probably even bring out the original paint if you were careful.  If I had unlimited funds, I'd pay $9400 for an unrestored Aerocycle any day.
> 
> Nick, I saw some of your other hauls from the auction, some really great stuff you got there.  Any plans to sell the Skylark?




If I had unlimited funds I'd probably pay a lot more than things were worth if I wanted them. I've tracked these pretty close and for that example I think it was over the money. Plus you still need to get a correct set of bars, horn, and horn button. I would expect about $6500 tops on something like that unless I was sure I could get the original paint back and there's no way to know that until you start! Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike

*I justify my purchases thusly*



Freqman1 said:


> If I had unlimited funds I'd probably pay a lot more than things were worth if I wanted them. I've tracked these pretty close and for that example I think it was over the money. Plus you still need to get a correct set of bars, horn, and horn button. I would expect about $6500 tops on something like that unless I was sure I could get the original paint back and there's no way to know that until you start! Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn




Buy Cheap- Business

Buy at market cause I like it- Investment

Buy at some crazy high price cause I NEED it- Hobby


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*Market*

Two people bid on the Aerocycle. to me that now is the market value.


----------



## bike

*Gotta love*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> Two people bid on the Aerocycle. to me that now is the market value.




when people say AUCTION PRICE UNREALISTIC etc- and yet--- IT WAS PAID!

Perhaps any given individual or bike cannot reproduce it, yet it is more real than your unpaid asking price... higher or lower.


----------



## Nickinator

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Two people bid on the Aerocycle. to me that now is the market value.




True. But auctions seem have a hypnotic power over your wallet that private sales may not conjure up...  I know we spent too much!

Darcie


----------



## bike

*I will give away a secret for auction buying*



Nickinator said:


> I know we spent too much!
> 
> Darcie




PREVIEW AND DECIDE when you are calm how much you will pay.

STICK TOO IT AT AUCTION_ even if it is only a few dollars.

Hard to keep your head of adrenaline is pumping.


----------



## tripple3

*every 1 is different*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> Two people bid on the Aerocycle. to me that now is the market value.




For that particular item sold; not every bike or antique is the same or buyers for that matter. Value is based on a lot of things....


----------



## spokes

petritl said:


> There was a lot of neat stuff there. It seemed to me the auctioneer wasn't accustomed to a large auction like this.
> 
> I would keep an eye on eBay....lots of NOS Schwinn carriers (6 and 9 hole), and accessories were sold. To move things along they were putting items in sometimes unrelated groups and then adding to the pile to draw a bid.
> 
> I ended up with the battery tube when I won the NOS BiKaps




  My wife was bidding against you, but we wanted the battery tube. We stopped at Puntillos on the way home & she said “I think the guy that won the tube was there eating”.


----------



## catfish

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Two people bid on the Aerocycle. to me that now is the market value.




Yes!


----------



## catfish

bike said:


> when people say AUCTION PRICE UNREALISTIC etc- and yet--- IT WAS PAID!
> 
> Perhaps any given individual or bike cannot reproduce it, yet it is more real than your unpaid asking price... higher or lower.




It is very realistic!


----------



## Freqman1

So the 'market' prices paid by the BMA in the Copake auctions last year are the new market prices? $5k for a dorked up Hex Tube is now 'market'? What about the Phantom that sold at the Schwinn auction in '87? for $7k? Sorry guys I ain't buy'n it. Anomalies occur and I don't think you can base 'market' on one sale. Just my observations. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike

*Obvious that there will be things off the curve*



Freqman1 said:


> So the 'market' prices paid by the BMA in the Copake auctions last year are the new market prices? $5k for a dorked up Hex Tube is now 'market'? What about the Phantom that sold at the Schwinn auction in '87? for $7k? Sorry guys I ain't buy'n it. Anomalies occur and I don't think you can base 'market' on one sale. Just my observations. V/r Shawn




but still can be indicators of trends- how many sales are we not privvy too? Some saw a hex tube drop over 50% in price at trex- I hope this is the market/trend as I would like to buy one for lesssssssssss, (even though I would have paid more.) I suspect I will be dissapointed but if you are the buyer and want a bail out I will be happy to accomodate you.

Right place at the right time means a lot.


----------



## Nickinator

bike said:


> PREVIEW AND DECIDE when you are calm how much you will pay.
> 
> STICK TOO IT AT AUCTION_ even if it is only a few dollars.
> 
> Hard to keep your head of adrenaline is pumping.




Oh yeah, we did that first part, but didn't stick to it. Had firm dollars in mind. And then it went out the window on a couple items. 
I think I'm done with auctions!!

Darcie


----------



## halfatruck

Auctions sometimes don't make any sense. For about 15 years we bought/sold 'antiques' and were on a first name basis with one of the better auctioneers in our area. We were at an estate auction and were always outbid (as was everyone else) by 2 young women. At the end of the auction the auctioneer was asking what they were going to do with all of the stuff they won, they said that they were aware the prices they paid (no matter how high) could be doubled or tripled at their new shop. Needless to say the auctioneer knew they had no clue....about 6 months later he told me they had closed their shop.........


----------



## slick

I don't think the aerocycle price was that far off price wise. The other bikes that went for dumb money, yes. But how often do Aerocycles pop up for sale? Maybe once a year on average being either public sale or word of mouth through collectors? So when they do....you better be ready or you will have to wait another year or 2 to get the next one. Id LOVE to have one also but it doesn't seem plausible for the next 5 years or so until the storm calms down and these rare bikes we all own calm down price wise and demand wise a bit, or until the tv shows that hype them up are off tv. ,


----------



## scrubbinrims

*Don't get lost between the notes*

A few years ago, I wanted a '38 LaFrance Streamline auctioned off at Copake pretty badly.
I ignorantly passed on it at Trexlertown the previous Fall (as did many other seasoned collectors) for a good price and had since regretted that call that and spoke to some folks in my inner circle about the value of that particular bike and also discussed previous sales of similar models known in the hobby.
I looked it over live pretty closely and was focused on winning and had enough money in my pocket to bring it home...or so I thought.
The bike opened up on the floor at 4K and as I fumbled at rationalizing the purchase for significantly more than I had prepared for, the hammer fell at that amount.

A year later, a '36 Colson Commander came up for auction in MA and I had 3 pics to go by and a non-trained eye to answer my questions over the phone.
I had no comparable sales references and had never seen one come up for public sale or the network to discuss a privately traded one...it's that rare.
I knew not what it was going to cost me, but was hoping since it was local and lower visibility I could get it reasonably, whatever that meant.
I was fortunate to have received our tax refund a couple of days beforehand and had reached nearly the end of my rope when I was the last bidder.
It went for way more than I wanted to spend, but do not have regrets and to this day, it's the only bicycle I have kept in the same condition as when I picked it up.

So why the storytelling?
I think value is a good spirited debate, but the knowledge of precedence can hold you back and if you really want something special, you better prepare yourself to surpass what is comfortable and cross that line.

Chris


----------



## kccomet

well said, value is how we believe it to be. to the mainstream these bikes have little value to some of us there is almost no end. most of us have a little extra income, some a lot more than others. what i value and maybe lust for you may have no interest in. ive bought a lot of crazy things in my life with little regret.


----------



## cds2323

Glad I didn't post about the auction prior to the event after reading all the complaints from CABErs regarding e-bay links. Since the Aerocycle was pictured in the Aerocycle thread a month before the auction I figured many already knew about it. Was a little surprised that it wasn't mentioned before the auction. Since I had planned on attending I didn't list it. Not because I thought it would slip under the radar. I knew many CABErs would be there. But because I thought many would complain.


----------



## bikewhorder

All I know is, is that when I decide I want to cash out of this hobby for good, I'm going to fake my death and hold an estate auction.  There's just some kind mystique associated with an estate sale like this that makes the bid cards go up a bit more easily and often.


----------



## catfish

scrubbinrims said:


> A few years ago, I wanted a '38 LaFrance Streamline auctioned off at Copake pretty badly.
> I ignorantly passed on it at Trexlertown the previous Fall (as did many other seasoned collectors) for a good price and had since regretted that call that and spoke to some folks in my inner circle about the value of that particular bike and also discussed previous sales of similar models known in the hobby.
> I looked it over live pretty closely and was focused on winning and had enough money in my pocket to bring it home...or so I thought.
> The bike opened up on the floor at 4K and as I fumbled at rationalizing the purchase for significantly more than I had prepared for, the hammer fell at that amount.




You were not the only one. A few others thought it was over priced at Trexlertown....... And It ended up going at Copake for four times what anyone could have bought it for at Trex.  I was going to post the same story about this bike the other day when this thread started.


----------



## Freqman1

catfish said:


> You were not the only one. A few others thought it was over priced at Trexlertown....... And It ended up going at Copake for four times what anyone could have bought it for at Trex.  I was going to post the same story about this bike the other day when this thread started.




While I hadn't seen the bike at T-town I, too, thought I might get in on the action so I would have a mate for my '37. That thought evaporated instantly once the bidding opened and rapidly closed! I will say that bike could not have found a better home. Marty brought this bike back to a level few others could achieve. I say that because it took both resources _and_ vision to preserve this rare piece of history. V/r Shawn


----------



## rideahiggins

*1957 Cadillac*

Any one know who bought the 57 Caddy? I ended up with original owners manual and some other papers for it.


----------



## spoker

Had a 62 5 speed vette ready for assembly,got tired of lookin at it,gave it to paul andrews


----------



## bobcycles

*10G Aerocycle*

*Seems to be the number we've all grown to know/and or love.

In 1985 I would visit vintage guitar shops in the Los Angeles area and see 1959 Les Paul guitars hanging on the wall, far out of reach of grabbing hands,  for 7500-10G range.  I was a 'looky-loo, and it was much like a 'museum' trip because I could not afford those guitars, but they were indeed legendary even back then.

An Aerocycle in the mid - late 80's was also bringing about the same.... as high as 10G even.

Today that Aerocycle is about the same price as back in the late 80's.

The Les Paul can bring 200K range.

I clearly got involved with the wrong hobby.*


----------



## buickmike

Anyone remember the aerocycle that sold in north Chicago a couple of summers ago ;they called him a hoarder. Used to be a junkman and had everything wired together? Saw video of motorcycles and also what looked like dumpsters of bicycle fenders + wheels.


----------



## SirMike1983

*That's Very True*

Guitars have gone nuts. My brother bought a second hand pre-CBS Fender about 30 years ago for low money in a pawn shop. He was 17 and needed a cheap guitar, so he got an early Fender Jaguar, which no one wanted. Today it's a high cachet, pre-CBS collectible. 

It happened to old tube amps too. Even a basic Fender Princeton with reverb is a "high cachet" practice and recording amp today. Years ago they sold for a couple hundred dollars maybe, and that was in pristine shape. Today you're paying more. The same hit the old Fender Deluxe amps even more so. I couldn't afford a nice, black face Deluxe with today's prices.



bobcycles said:


> *Seems to be the number we've all grown to know/and or love.
> 
> In 1985 I would visit vintage guitar shops in the Los Angeles area and see 1959 Les Paul guitars hanging on the wall, far out of reach of grabbing hands,  for 7500-10G range.  I was a 'looky-loo, and it was much like a 'museum' trip because I could not afford those guitars, but they were indeed legendary even back then.
> 
> An Aerocycle in the mid - late 80's was also bringing about the same.... as high as 10G even.
> 
> Today that Aerocycle is about the same price as back in the late 80's.
> 
> The Les Paul can bring 200K range.
> 
> I clearly got involved with the wrong hobby.*


----------



## catfish

buickmike said:


> Anyone remember the aerocycle that sold in north Chicago a couple of summers ago ;they called him a hoarder. Used to be a junkman and had everything wired together? Saw video of motorcycles and also what looked like dumpsters of bicycle fenders + wheels.




That was this auction. The guy was well known, but imposible to deal with.

http://www.auctionsamerica.com/even...essionid=843071ca17f5c4eb391a2a312959284e5942


----------



## poolboy1

I think it is crazy people think $9400.00 is a high price for this bike... Here is the best part... That is what it sold for...So... What is the big deal.. If you go to sell your 37 RMS Shawn should you sell it for the same or less for what you paid for it? Be happy this person paid for what they paid for it... If three of them sold for $3000.00 your market value would be perfect. RARE!!! = $$$


----------

